# why I was gone.



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

ALRIGHT, so as you all know I was gone for quite a period of time... Here's why. My boyfriend and I split up, and he took his modem with him and internet account etc. (I don't even want to get into why it happened) But it did. And he was a #@%$ head because he tried to take Napoleon with him... (He bought him so technically she is his) and all that other crap. He had a huuuuuuge battle over it (cops were called etc) and in the end because the pet store had HIS name on the purchase papers he ended up taking my baby away from me.

Fuzzy thankfully is still here. And after a few days of having Napoleon with him, he decided she was too much work and told me to come get her. So of course I did. I went and grabbed my poor baby who had poopy hip waders, and while I was there we sat down and were finally able to talk to each other without freaking out and yelling and all that good stuff. SO we got back together and I have internet again.

that being said...

This morning when I took fuzzie out of her cage for the daily check up, I noticed she scratched her eye.










I don't wanna get polysporin in her eye. or is that a scratch?


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Ouch, sounds like a crappy situation that you were in.. I'm glad that you two were able to work it out though... maybe come up with some sort of written agreement so that if things don't work out again you don't have to go through all of THAT again though 

As for the polysporin I would say if you can get it on there without getting it in her eye go for it.. Paprika had a little cut on her nose like that once too, and although it was a HUGE pain getting it onto her face without her balling up I found that putting alittle on the end of a q-tip and waiting for her to get distracted and then dabbing it on was marginally successful... good luck! ;P


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

OMG!   :lol: thats what I did when I read this! You got the cops involved, an d he gave her back? lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to see you back but sorry to hear what happened. I thought the same as Firephoenixla did and would ask to have something in writing that says he has given you all of the pets as gifts and will not try to take custody at a later time. That had to be really hard on you and I would just see so there wouldn't be the chance it could be held over you again. I'm glad to hear you got him back though must have been a total relief. 

I'm not too sure about the scrape. It is kinda close to the eyes so I can see why you were worried about that. If it's not a serious scrape maybe it would work to keep a close eye on it to make sure it don't get dirty and hopefully it will air dry and heal quickly. If it does get messy maybe just a bath and gentally try to clean with regular water and a q tip. I'm not a 100 percent though, its hard to judge because of the area. 

Hope it heals up nice and quickly


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

That sounds like a really crappy situation. I just got into something like that myself...no cops or anything, but luckily my ex wasn't a douche and let me keep Bobo even though he paid for him (as a bday gift). We didn't get back together though. ...and he has my tv remote that I will never see again. grrr. glad things worked out with you guys, but i would definitely make sure that if you guys were to break up for good that you would get to keep your babies.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL you darn tootin' I got the cops involved  I wasn't gonna hand her over without a fight. But yea it's all good now. I just typed out the following and made him sign it.

CUSTODY AGREEMENT FOR NAPOLEON BONAPARTE (Insert my last name here), 
FEMALE HEDGEHOG.

May 11, 2011

On May 11, 2011 I (Insert boyfriends first and last name here) hereby surrender my custody of Napoleon Bonaparte (Insert my last name again) over to (My first and last name) For always and eternity. If (insert my names again) And I are to end our common law relationship, I will have no dictation over where she goes or what happens to Napoleon as she no longer belongs to me

X____________________________ 


LOL OH ANDDDD My mom can no longer have one of Napoleons babies Pesto, the little runt boy. So I'm gonna have three hedgies soon, but I'll re-home Pesto.


----------

